# NE Florida ATV, LOTS OF PICS AND VIDS!!!



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

The first meet and greet from NE Florida ATV in Hastings, had about 30 bikes out there, pretty good turn out. Join us at NE Florida ATV on facebook. It was actually kinda dry out there, I can't wait until we can meet up after a good rain, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great pics !! Did the the guy on the ol' John Deer put it in the mud ?? LOL


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Great stuff for a Monday morning!! I am a bit jealous; we had more snow over the weekend!!!


----------

